# Morocco Jan18



## Dottrinder (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi we are heading to Morocco for January. Any advice?  Anyone else going the be touring round there?

Dot


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 29, 2017)

*It is still winter*

So limited daylight

Dusk :06:06
Nautical twilight :06:35
Civil twilight :07:05
Sunrise :07:31
Sunset :17:52
Civil twilight :18:18
Nautical twilight :18:48
Dark :19:17
Length of day on 17-1-2018 :10 h 20 min.
Between 1st - 31th January lenght of day changes:0 h 33 min.*
- the sun rises earlier :0 h 7 min.*
- the sun sets later :0 h 26 min.*

Also probably cold even frost(in the mountains) at night

I have been there (in high summer when it was too hot but also cool at night esp in the desert)

Interesting country just be aware of the beggars and begging children

I would like to go in MH and would do so in spring or autumn


----------



## n brown (Oct 29, 2017)

when you park to go for a look round, and there's suddenly dozens of kids milling round your van, point to the biggest one and say ''ok , tu es gardien ?'' and show him 5 dirham he'll get when you return
worked great for me


----------



## UFO (Oct 29, 2017)

Have a look at this from our February 2015 trip

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/worldwide/7299-morocco-7.html?highlight=#post517599

A great place to visit. Highly recommended. Any questions please ask.


----------

